# My dear sweet Abby



## momof2buns (May 16, 2009)

I'm in so much pain from Abby's unexpected passing. She truly was my heart bunny and will always hold that special spot in my heart. No other bunny could ever replace my Abby, I miss her terribly.

:bunnybutt:Binky free sweet girl, see you on the other side...:rainbow:

A memorial to my girl:

http://www.onetruemedia.com/shared?p=8b5b2d373b169e0b532566&skin_id=701&utm_source=otm&utm_medium=text_url


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 16, 2009)

I cant believe she's gone  I'm so sorry you lost her way to soon.


----------



## Saudade (May 16, 2009)

I never got to meet Abby, but my heart goes out to you. Atleast she's not in pain, binky free little one.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 16, 2009)

The montage was beautiful, Lindsey. The black and white one of the two of you was incredibly sweet. 

Binky free, Abby...Elf will be there to guide your way.


----------



## Maureen Las (May 17, 2009)

Oh what a beautiful memorial to her ; she was so very precious 

I'm so very sorry :cry1::cry1::cry1:

"hugs"

Maureen


----------



## irishlops (May 17, 2009)

im sorry aswell...
i agree. i love that meneriol.
binky free


----------



## jcl_24 (May 17, 2009)

Oh no, not your sweet Abby :tears2:. I was looking at the pics you posted of her and Harley bun just yesterday afternoon.

I'm so sorry for your loss.

Binky free Abby :rainbow:

:hearts

Jo xx

EDIT: Just watched your memorial montage. It is beautiful.


----------



## SOOOSKA (May 17, 2009)

Oh My Gosh, this is just the saddest news. 

I'm so sorry you lost your Dear Sweet Abby. She was one of the most Beautiful Bunnies I've seen in a long time.

Your tribute to Abby was Beautiful, it brought tears to my eyes.

Binky Free at the Rainbow Bridge :rainbow:Sweet Abby.

Susan :bunnyangel2:


----------



## slavetoabunny (May 17, 2009)

I'm so sorry you lost your precious girl. Binky free Abby.ink iris:


----------



## Becca (May 17, 2009)

Oh my! I was praying this wasn't the Abby I knew.. but it is  The pictures are beautiful.. she will be misssed terribly 
Binky Free Little Abby..


----------



## pumpkinandwhiskersmom (May 17, 2009)

What a lovely tribute. She was a beautiful girl, and so lucky to have had her forever home with you. May your pain soon be replaced by only wonderful memories of your time together.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (May 17, 2009)

We are sorry for your loss. When I looked at the Caption Contest pictures we thought it was funny that your two could be twins for our Ted and Nikki. It always seems they are gone to soon and leave such a void in our life. Binky free at the bridge little fur-baby--Larry and Nancy :cry1::bunnydance::missyou


----------



## mouse_chalk (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry that you lost beautiful Abby. I was away from the forum yesterday and only just saw this afternoon  I can't imagine how you must be feeling right now...

The tribute you made was beautiful, it had me in tears...

Rest in peace Abby... ink iris::rainbow:ink iris:


----------



## BSAR (May 17, 2009)

I am so sorry. This is so unexpected. Abby was such a beautiful girl. I can't believe she is gone.

Rest In Peace and Binky free Abby. 
:sad::inlove:


----------



## LuvaBun (May 17, 2009)

Oh No! I am so very sorry to hear this. I can't believe that sweet Abby has gone . At least her time with you was happy and filled with love - just looking at her photos is proof of that.

Your tribute to her was beautiful, and very moving.

Jan


----------



## tonyshuman (May 18, 2009)

I'm so sorry. What a shocking passing. Abby really was grateful to you for the wonderful life and love you gave her. The tribute was wonderful, and there were so many beautiful pictures. I wanted to reach out and poke her fluffy belly in a few of them. I know you did the very best you could have for her, and she was very happy to be part of your family.

This time is very stressful for you, rescuing Jack, a new job, losing Abby. I'm so sorry that there have to be bad life events in with the positive ones. I hope that one day Abby's passing will remind you of the happiness you had with her, and you can look back and smile. Huge hugs to you and your family.

Binky free, beautiful, sweet, fluffy little Abby. Gone far too soon and too suddenly.
:rainbow:


----------



## momof2buns (May 18, 2009)

Thank you everyone for the sweet comments, it really means a lot to me. I miss her so much, Jack really came at a bad time but it may be a blessing in disguise. He and Harley both have helped ease the pain. ((hugs)) to you all


----------



## Mrs. PBJ (May 18, 2009)

I am so sorry you lost Abby. 

Binky free baby girl 

My PM box is open


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (May 24, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Luvmyzoocrew (May 24, 2009)

i am so sorry for your loss, hugs to you


----------



## ratmom (May 25, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss I couldn't watch the whole video without crying. She was a gorgeous bunny.


----------



## Wabbitdad12 (Jun 9, 2009)

I am so sorry.


----------

